# Applet aus einer Klasse starten



## andre666 (24. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Applet aus einer Treiberklasse, also einer normalen Java-Klasse starten.

ich dachte mir das ungefähr so:

Quelltext des Treibers:

```
public class Treiber {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		App a=new App();

	}

}
```

Quelltext des Applets:

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class App extends Applet{

	 public void paint( Graphics g )
	  {
	    g.drawString( "Hallo Welt!", 50, 25 );
	  }

}
```
Ich starte also den Treiber als Java-Application und der soll dann das Applet starten.
Funktioniert so aber nicht, kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## André Uhres (24. Nov 2006)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        JFrame f = new JFrame();
        App a=new App();
        f.add(a);
        f.setSize(400,300);
        f.setVisible(true);
    }
```


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Nov 2006)

Noch eine Erweiterung zu André:

Wenn dein Applet die vordefinierten Methoden
(init(), start(), stop(), dispose()) überschreibt, mußt du diese
selbstverständlich _zu Fuß_ auch aufrufen.

Der Browser macht das nämlich so.


----------

